# 8 Watt UV



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

i was just wondering if a 8 watt UV would be good enough for a 2000 gal pond?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

im going to take a geuss and say no....


----------

